# When upgrading I get a: "pkg: Skipping unknown key 'messages'"



## Swapjim (Oct 10, 2015)

I did a:


```
pkg update
pkg upgrade -y
```

And I got these messages:


```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: . done
Fetching packagesite.txz: .......... done
Processing entries: 
pkg: Skipping unknown key 'messages'
Processing entries...
pkg: Skipping unknown key 'messages'
Processing entries...
pkg: Skipping unknown key 'messages'
Processing entries...
pkg: Skipping unknown key 'messages'
pkg: Skipping unknown key 'messages'
Processing entries...
pkg: Skipping unknown key 'messages'
Processing entries...
pkg: Skipping unknown key 'messages'
pkg: Skipping unknown key 'messages'
Processing entries...
```

The:


```
pkg: Skipping unknown key 'messages'
Processing entries...
```

part gets repeated again and again.

What does it mean? Why it's there? Is it something that needs my attention?


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 10, 2015)

It's there because the package entries in packagesite.txz now contain an additional key "messages". Only newer pkg versions know of it. You can safely ignore this and it will go away after pkg is upgraded


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 10, 2015)

More info regarding these annoying messages, here.


----------



## Swapjim (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you!

Right now pkg(8) is in version 1.6.1. I guess the previous version fetched packagesite.txz, that had the additional key, which only makes sense for 1.6.1. So I'll only get this message again when a new key gets added.


----------

